# Intel Pendium 4 mit 3,0 GHz, ist der gut?



## jackie05 (19. Dezember 2007)

Guten Tag,
ein Kollege von mir möchte sich gerne ein Prozessor (Intel Pendium 4 mit 3,0 GHz)
http://www.amazon.de/Intel-Pentium-...bs_sr_7?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1197797401&sr=8-7

und bevor ich was falsches zu Ihm sage, möchte ich mal euch fragen ob der Prozessor gut für Games ist, da dieser Preis ziemlig gesunken ist, möchte er sich diesen CPU holen.

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## michaelwengert (20. Dezember 2007)

Also der P4 ist ja schon einige Generationen zurück.

Hast du bereits ein Board für diesen Sockel?
Oder wird das auch neu gekauft?

Beim Spielen kommt es natürlich auf die Spiele an. 
Modernere Spiele brauchen da oft recht viel Leistung.

Hier ist mal ein Vergleich von Prozessoren
http://www.tomshardware.com/de/charts/desktop-cpu-charts/synthetic-3dmark06,341.html


----------



## Bratkartoffel (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ich würde nur noch 2 Kern CPUs empfehlen, da die neuen Spiele alle schon für mehrere Kerne ausgelegt sind. Preis / Leistungsmäßig sind diese auch (meiner Meinung nach) besser als die alte Generation.


----------



## berndf78 (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Würde dir davon aus mehreren Gründen abraten!

1. Nur ein Kern
2. Stromverbrauch deutlich höher als bei modernen Core 2 Duos.
3. Preis- Leistung!

Der Intel Pentium Dual-Core E2180, 2x 2,00GHz, 200MHz FSB, 1MB shared Cache, boxed kostet etwa 70 € hat 2 Kerne und ist Leistungsmässig besser! Bereits inklusive Kühlung! Ohne Kühlung 62 € + z.b.: Arctic Freezer Pro 7 ca, 13 €.. Damit das ganze auch schön leise ist.

Weiters bietet der Prozessor auch enormes Übertaktungspotential, die meisten werden mit ca. 2x 3,00 GHz betrieben.

Es kommt jedoch immer drauf an für was man das ganze braucht!

mfg

Bernd F


----------



## chmee (24. Dezember 2007)

Auch von mir die klare Ansage, kein P4 zu kaufen, dafür sind die aktuellen Dualcores viel zu gut  Preislich sehr attraktiv, massive Power, geringer Leistungsverbrauch..

mfg chmee


----------

